# Killington 4/8/17



## bdfreetuna (Apr 8, 2017)

Got to Bear Mountain base just before 9:00. There was a mogul competition going on, which I soon figured out was amateur open registration, and made Bear Mountain a fun scene with grills, music, lots of people, costumes, etc.

But I was all about shredding the mountain today. On a mission... with 6" of new dense snow overnight, which I predicted but most people did I guess did not, I was ready for expectations to be surpassed.

And in most ways they were. The mountain did not look like April at all. Looked like February, and a February with decent snow at that. I suppose the base might have been kind of thin under this new snow in the woods but this stuff really filled in the gaps, it skied great.

Most of the mountain was groomed, some trails more recently than others so it was everything from firm corduroy to soft snow piles to bumps which which softer the lower on the mountain you went. Upper mountain was frozen, it was like Antarctica up there. Lower mountain felt like a normal day in early March. It snowed most of the day, the kind of stuff that sticks to your goggles. Wiped it off and kept movin, didn't spoil my fun one bit.

I'm chalking this up as a "powder day"-- usually I draw the line around 7" of new snow overnight. This was more like 6" but it was dense and substantial. The trees actually had some pretty nice light snow in them, very few tracks. I skied some woods that were 100% untracked and it was a blast.

Bonus points for Killington staff, going out of their way in terms of customer service and friendliness, just striking up conversations and clearing the paper plate off my table, along with the "Ambassadors" on the mountain. I've had a lot of respect for how K runs their show for a while now and today was just another example.

My wife and I are up at Woodshed Lodge in Jay now. There is a BUNCH of snow up here. Tomorrow should be one to remember. Might be the last day of the season as I have family stuff to take care of the next couple weeks.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 8, 2017)

Sent from my LG-D850 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 8, 2017)

Looks damn good!!


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 10, 2017)

Bostonian said:


> Looks damn good!!



It was.  I was there too, however, I stayed on the other side of the area from Bear.  Took my time getting there, arriving at noon.  !st impression was not good as K-1 was closed and while the chair was running not a sole was on Superstar.  But as I hit the snow the clouds were starting to lift and some sun started to faintly show.  Ran down to Rams Head for some warm up and to test conditions and had my worries put to bed in the 1st 50 yards of Header about conditions.  Tuna was right about the fresh snow and even with the late start I got some up in Timberline Glade.  Rode just 2 lifts Saturday, Rams Head Express and Snowden Quad and had a blast skiing the "bowl" between Rams Head and Snowden on Vagabond, Northstar and Great Bear and the woods on Scarecrow, Tin Woodsman, Patsy's and Low Rider.  

Sunday was incredible as I got to the mountain early and had front row parking and hit the lift at opening.  Hit the North Ridge/Canyon area as the temp rose.  With the exception of the top wrap around never went on the other side of K-1.  Got a nice run on Royal Flush as it softened, Cascade was good but was slightly disappointed that Big and Double Dipper were closed even as they bathed in sun and the Throne too.  Ended up going back over to the Snowden/ Rams Head "bowl" for my last hour for Patsy's Northstar, Great Bear and Low Rider (A fav of mine).  As I came down on the last run just after noon, hit the glue that was starting to form at the lower elevations, a good time to leave.  As I left I saw Big Dipper had opened but no regrets.  It was  the weekend that I had saved my Killington tickets on my Max Pass for and an awesome way to close out the eastern portion of 16-17.  Still got 3 days up coming in CO.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Apr 10, 2017)

It was a great day at K. We skied from 9:00 to 3:45. We spent most of the day in the woods finding fresh tracks. It was amazing to be in the woods on 4/8/17 and not come out with any damage to the bases. Fun Fun Fun day.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 10, 2017)

Wow! Winter still delivered Saturday! Great pics.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 10, 2017)

Some of those woods you guys are posting look nice and wide - at least compared to the tight trees at Mt. Snow (most are tight at least) - where are these nice tree trails?  Especially in the 2nd post, 2nd photo down, the one with less light, that looks awesome.


----------



## skimagic (Apr 10, 2017)

That one looks to be Big Dip, to right of canyon chair.. going up the chair you can get a good look into that area. It Was skiing well yesterday, although roped off.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 10, 2017)

skimagic said:


> That one looks to be Big Dip, to right of canyon chair.. going up the chair you can get a good look into that area. It Was skiing well yesterday, although roped off.


I feel like those are the trees I always see while heading up the K1, but never seem to make it down over there or the snow isn't good or its closed.  Probably won't have a chance to get in/over there until next season at this point because this weekend will most likely not be good coverage in there with the warmth. 
 The area seems to be roped off a lot also.


----------



## 180 (Apr 10, 2017)

Great weekend at K. Powder on Saturday, Mogul comp (thats me) and spring bumps Sunday.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 10, 2017)

Haha, awesome photo!


----------



## Glenn (Apr 11, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## dlague (Apr 11, 2017)

It amazing how nice things have recovered when the prediction was expected to be the wet stuff.  That seemed to have happened time and time again.  Get let down with forecasts then boom - snow.  It seems like overall this turned out to be a darn good season back east.  Looks pretty sweet.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Apr 11, 2017)

dlague said:


> It amazing how nice things have recovered when the prediction was expected to be the wet stuff.  That seemed to have happened time and time again.  Get let down with forecasts then boom - snow.  It seems like overall this turned out to be a darn good season back east.  Looks pretty sweet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app




You're right about the forecast vs reality at least in my own personal experience. I also think it really depended on where you were skiing. The northern mountains did well overall by avoiding much of the rain this season. Areas down south seemed to struggle . 

If the temps were colder this season would have been unbelievable as it seems like the pattern was quite active.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 11, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> I feel like those are the trees I always see while heading up the K1, but never seem to make it down over there or the snow isn't good or its closed.  Probably won't have a chance to get in/over there until next season at this point because this weekend will most likely not be good coverage in there with the warmth.
> The area seems to be roped off a lot also.


If the snow is good the terrian off the canyon chair is some of the best Killington has to offer.

Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 12, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Some of those woods you guys are posting look nice and wide - at least compared to the tight trees at Mt. Snow (most are tight at least) - where are these nice tree trails?  Especially in the 2nd post, 2nd photo down, the one with less light, that looks awesome.



Yep that's Big Dipper (with the different lighting). It's more a glade than tree/wood skiing. The top part is more woodsy if you take the rabbit hole entrance further down Great Northern rather than heading in right next to Double Dipper.

The other woods are mostly near Roundabout but I was also skiing some unmarked woods off the top of Snowden.. the short ones that take you into a power line heading towards the North Ridge chair.

FWIW Killington has amazing tree skiing, only problem is some of the best like Julio/Jaunita/Anarchy aren't open very often. If that matters to you.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 12, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> Yep that's Big Dipper (with the different lighting). It's more a glade than tree/wood skiing. The top part is more woodsy if you take the rabbit hole entrance further down Great Northern rather than heading in right next to Double Dipper.
> 
> The other woods are mostly near Roundabout but I was also skiing some unmarked woods off the top of Snowden.. the short ones that take you into a power line heading towards the North Ridge chair.
> 
> FWIW Killington has amazing tree skiing, only problem is some of the best like Julio/Jaunita/Anarchy aren't open very often. If that matters to you.


I'm always trying to explore.  I like a nice wide glade compared to trees/woods, the super tight trees just aren't what I'm hunting.

I think we might be going to Killington on Friday, but I doubt that area will be open or might not even have enough coverage by then after this crazy warm-up.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 12, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> I'm always trying to explore.  I like a nice wide glade compared to trees/woods, the super tight trees just aren't what I'm hunting.
> 
> I think we might be going to Killington on Friday, but I doubt that area will be open or might not even have enough coverage by then after this crazy warm-up.



You might be able to duck into the trees next to Superstar. Tends to last a little longer there due to snowmaking blowover.

I think the best wide glade at Killington is also one of the easiest, Squeeze Play on Ramshead. It's pretty open in there, fun stuff though.


----------



## 4aprice (May 5, 2017)

Was the best weekend of the 16/17 season on the east coast.  Actually had me fall in love with eastern skiing again.  Something needed after the 2015-2016 disaster.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## deadheadskier (May 6, 2017)

It was very good, but I'm thinking you are forgetting the week in February just before the blow torch when it snowed practically every day and most places in New England picked up 50+ inches of snow.  Jay cashed in with almost 100 that week. 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 4aprice (May 8, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> It was very good, but I'm thinking you are forgetting the week in February just before the blow torch when it snowed practically every day and most places in New England picked up 50+ inches of snow.  Jay cashed in with almost 100 that week.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



Ah, good point, I kind of missed that "short" period (emphasis on short).  I had visited Colorado early in the month and came home to hook a tip and crash down on some lovely "Pocono Pavement" (Ouch) on Rocket @ CBK, the following weekend which lost me a couple of days.  But correct me if I'm wrong, wasn't some of that period during the Presidents day holiday. I also don't travel on the holidays, for obvious reasons and understand heard there were some tremendous crowds (good for the ski areas).  So from my perspective it was the best weekend.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## deadheadskier (May 8, 2017)

The real goods were the week before the holiday weekend / right after the AZ Summit.  From Friday - Sunday of the Summit, Sugarloaf picked up like 20" on an already very deep base.  They picked up another 3' or so throughout that week.  Wildcat same deal.  Northern VT and Whiteface even more.


----------

